# Alternatives to pole pods and small jump blocks!



## wench (20 February 2014)

Hi, after some home-made/DIY/cheap alternatives to pole pods and jump blocks, as I want to start doing some raised trotting poles, and small jumps with my horse on the lunge. Yard doesn't have anything really suitable and I'm far too mean to buy the real thing.

I've looked on preloved, nothing for sale in my area. I'm sure I've read on here that potties from the pound shop are a good alternative to polepods. Good job I work right next to two pound shops, so hoping for some nice cheap ones!

However, what could I use as an alternative for some jump blocks. My ideal would be some small ones like these: http://www.stubbsengland.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_88&product_id=37 I don't want to lunge over jump wings, or the large plastic blocks, as they will get in the way of lunge line.

I did wonder about getting a joiner to make up some "X"'s like you would have on calvetti, and then just slot the poles on? Guessing the poles wouldn't fall down very easily though. 

All suggestions welcome!!!


----------



## TPO (20 February 2014)

Baby potties are the ideal cheap alternative to pole pods - stackable too!


----------



## TarrSteps (20 February 2014)

The other problem with sort of caveletti is, if you knock them hard enough, they turn.  If the poles are fixed this isn't usually a problem but if the pole is free, unlike with jump standards, the pole get pushed out in front of the horse instead of falling straight down. 

I had some 4x4 cedar posts that I used specifically for pole work and small jumps, with blocks with a "V" cut in to raise them if needed.  I did plane the edges off and always booted the horses, although I did occasionally use one as a top rail on a jump if I thought a horse was getting careless.

I also had some I built out of traffic cones, where I put jump cups on the tops.  Not sturdy but made a nice little jump to longe over.  We also had barrels with those jump cup forms - they are very good for longeing and the barrels double as fillers.  If you want to go really DIY you can make cute standards out of tires (or tyres  ) and a post, but they are heavy and awkward to store.


----------



## wench (20 February 2014)

Well I'm going shopping later for the potties, and hoping they are nice and cheap. 

Will have to have a think about the small jump props... I could possibly scrounge some cones from work, but ideally I'd just like four small "blocks" I could put in my car and take to the yard as required.


----------



## TarrSteps (20 February 2014)

I think there is a place in the world for small, fold up jump standards.  I will get on that as soon as I figure out how to make a fold up sturdy mounting block.


----------



## wench (20 February 2014)

The Stubbs blocks are really good. But   I'm not paying £60 for two when I can build some for free!


----------



## dafthoss (20 February 2014)

I use milk crates, if you can get hold of any.


----------



## *hic* (20 February 2014)

dafthoss said:



			I use milk crates, if you can get hold of any.
		
Click to expand...

Being that bit older and rougher I use beer crates.


----------



## wench (20 February 2014)

Tried to get hold of some beer crates from the pub I worked, they didn't have any spare!


----------



## mrsh2010 (20 February 2014)

Go to your local garage - we got a small trailer full of old tyres for free - they are great


----------



## khalswitz (20 February 2014)

Potties for cavaletti work excellently - I use them myself. 

For small jumps - milk crates, beer kegs, big blue barrels with the jump cup holders screwed onto the side, tyres (I use as jump wings stacked one on top of the other, and I filled in with plyboard circles to stop feet getting stuck), old stackable plastic chairs from the tip make good small jump wings as the seats generally indent and have that gap at the back to secure them or you can attach a jump cup holder to the back (you can also tie them together to make XC chair jumps), etc etc...

Disclaimer: I don't use these homemade things to jump big, as I'm never really sure how safe they are... they get used for small jumps to add to a course and look a bit scary generally. But I've never had any problems jumping the above...


----------



## only_me (20 February 2014)

TarrSteps said:



			I think there is a place in the world for small, fold up jump standards.  I will get on that as soon as I figure out how to make a fold up sturdy mounting block.
		
Click to expand...

You want one of these http://www.diy.com/nav/build/ladder...forms/Abru-Handy-Work-Platform-H-0-5m-9273876 

I have one, it is excellent and folds away to travel in trailer!


----------



## FubsyMog (20 February 2014)

You could make some little foldable 'X' supports (a la the ends of cavaletti) quite easily - 2 lengths of wood, a big bolt, a wingnut and a couple of washers. Drill a hole halfway up each piece of wood and attach together using the bolt and wingnut, with a washer each side to help hold secure. Wingnut can be loosened and tightened by hand to open out/fold flat. Nylon rather than metal might be advantageous as more 'grippy', and less prone to rust.

You could actually make this arrangement height-adjustable by the addition of an extra hole drilled 1/3 of the way from one end of the wood pieces. Slot the bolt/wingnut assembly through this hole and you get a slightly top-heavy 'X', which could be used either way up, ie. so it is a bit higher or a bit lower than the standard halfway point arrangement.

Hope that description makes sense!


----------



## wench (20 February 2014)

Bonus been in the pound shop for my potties and it was six for five. I was only going to buy four but figured I'd get a free one!


----------



## TarrSteps (20 February 2014)

only_me said:



			You want one of these http://www.diy.com/nav/build/ladder...forms/Abru-Handy-Work-Platform-H-0-5m-9273876 

I have one, it is excellent and folds away to travel in trailer! 

Click to expand...

Not really. Those don't really meet my criteria. The annoying thing is I avidly had exactly what a want - I found two of them, beautifully handmade, in a salvage yard - but I gave them away when I moved. People used to laugh at me for carrying a mounting block around but they queued up to borrow them. They also made very good small standards!


----------



## dafthoss (20 February 2014)

jemima*askin said:



			Being that bit older and rougher I use beer crates.
		
Click to expand...

They come from mums work, I don't think it's appreciated if you give preschool children beer these days


----------

